# better and better



## bepas (Apr 7, 2016)

I got mine on x-mas day tripping on shrooms, mdma and extazy, what a nice present from hell i thought over all these months of real hell.

Here are main break through steps that help me.

1. Don't fight it, first three months i was trying to fight it, and it was just getting worse. And one day i just started to tell my self that i have to live with it, instead of fight it.

2. Talk about it to your friends your doctor and etc.

3. Come here and read these recovery stories and nothing else, don't dwell in it.

4. Exercise. what helped me a lot is running 2-3 miles in the evening about 2-3 hours before sleep, i was sleeping much better and was waking up more or less in a ok condition. ware your self out.

5. eat healthy, go to bed early, read books, love your self even thou you dont feel love.

6. do stuff, and you'll find these emotional triggers, at first small and once in a wile and with time you will just keep finding more and more, it is different for everybody and the same at the same time. dont lock your self in your house, go out and do things, act as if nothing is wrong with you. during these months at one point i was ready to commit a suicide, already had a plan for it, but that day i had to meet with my friend, i had a severe panic attack and just decided that i will meet and act as if im ok, and after that i will go and kill my self. this acting role somehow helped me to get over the idea of suicide. and later i was just acting then i needed to. so be an actor, then things get tough.

7. look at it as if its your life changing experience, because it is, you will come out of it stronger. i gained weight and finally looking normal. i was skinny all my life. and it is not just about physical health. i was smoking pot for 16 years more or less daily, now i've been sober for 4 months and it feels like i have to learn how to live once again with fresh mind. i'm not 100% recovered, but it feel better and better with everyday. and im not saying that i will never do drugs, i will but with different manner.

8. if you can, put your self in the nicest environment possible. go on a vacation with friends, go to a nice rehab clinic if you have money. the environment is a big push towards getting better.

9. breathing exercises, meditation and praying, for those who believe that there is god, or call it what ever you want. faith cures everything. so just believe in your self if god does not exists for you. dont give up!!


----------



## Gazzy001 (Apr 2, 2016)

That's great to see your doing well  what kind of symptoms did you have if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bepas (Apr 7, 2016)

no emotions, no feel of pain, hunger, bad sleep, feeling down, no self esteem and etc. those are just the tricks your mind is playing with you, once you brake this habit it will start to heal, it will not happen in one day, just boom and you back to normal, but once you understand how to live with it, you will understand that you are on the road to recovery. read Paul Davi at last a life, that helped me a lot, to understand what it is and how to deal with it. dont focus on your symptoms, dont force them to go away, just try to live with it and let it in, and your mind will stop to think about it, they will not go away, but you will not pay much attention to them, and thats when the healing starts. dont give up, you are not going mad, it takes time, for me it was 4 months of real hell. and now im on the way to recovery i can feel it, it still ups and dawns but dont expect the road to be not bumpy. and it is not bothering me any more even if i do understand (not feel) that im DP ir DR in someway


----------



## bepas (Apr 7, 2016)

dont focus on your symptoms, and dont try to find somebody with the same symptoms. your nervous system is out of balance, and the symptoms are little bit different for everybody but also the same in general. just feel what ever it feel like, dont force it to go away, if panic attack is hitting you, well dont be afraid of it, it will go away and do no damage to you.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Bepas, did you have the blank mind syndrome?


----------

